# Punchman6 Rocks!



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

With no prompting David offered his advice with our cooking as he'd noticed that I like to cook at home. I'll tell you right now, David is a Chef of 20+ years experience and judging by the advice he gave me he rocks!

I've used chocolate when cooking beef before but had not even considered coffee as I thought it may make the meat bitter. WRONG! I hope David doesnt mind but here is a part of a PM message.
"Grind up a bunch of your fave coffee beans, season ur fillet with salt and pepper, then roll that baby in the coffee grounds and throw it either in a saute pan with some hot oil or my fave, on the grill!!! Cook that baby up till shes done the way u like and let it rest!!! Dont forget to let ur meat rest, like a good cigar!!! slice it up and serve it with some of that polenta u have and maybe some sauteed greens like spinach or somethin similar...sounds crazy I know but you will love it!!!"


Love it we did!!!!! I used a Tomato & Garlic Bruschetta instead of the Polenta. Even one of our 16 Yo daughters lost the plot and wanted to eat my serving! Tash just sat there, eating, going MmmmNnnnMnnnnnnnnn!!! LOL.


I hope I did your recipe justice David, I'm in awe mate.


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

Dude, that looks killer amazing!!! You def did it justice bro...glad the fam liked it, guess we'll have to keep this thread goin, huh!!! Maybe a recipe a week or somethin...So, what cut of meat is that, cause here it would be called a top round I think, but I cant tell...you guys call it a filet, but thats prolly cause everything is upside down and backwards there!! LOL...hahahahahahaha

Peace guys, be seein ya round the stove!!!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

PunchMan6 said:


> Dude, that looks killer amazing!!! You def did it justice bro...glad the fam liked it, guess we'll have to keep this thread goin, huh!!! Maybe a recipe a week or somethin...So, what cut of meat is that, cause here it would be called a top round I think, but I cant tell...you guys call it a filet, but thats prolly cause everything is upside down and backwards there!! LOL...hahahahahahaha
> 
> Peace guys, be seein ya round the stove!!!


If you have a T-Bone steak it is fillet one side of the bone & Sirloin the other, from my understanding. Here's a quote I found:

Beef Fillet Steak
Cut Type: Steak

Description:

Luxurious cut of superb beef from under the sirloin. Grill or fry. Used for Chateaubriand.

The piece I used was the forward half of a whole fillet (2Lb, $35). See? Clear as mud! Maybe if I turned the cut over it would have a US name? LMAO.
Also used to make Fillet Mignon.


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

sorry mate, thats why it threw me, cause u were usin the 'chateau", or the head of the filet...thats a big'un, you guys have nice beef over there!!! is it farm raised, or natural?? Do u guys have little farms that u get ur meat from or do u go to the market?? Anyhow, it looks beautiful...glad u enjoyed...whats next??

:dunno::dunno:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

PunchMan6 said:


> sorry mate, thats why it threw me, cause u were usin the 'chateau", or the head of the filet...thats a big'un, you guys have nice beef over there!!! is it farm raised, or natural?? Do u guys have little farms that u get ur meat from or do u go to the market?? Anyhow, it looks beautiful...glad u enjoyed...whats next??
> 
> :dunno::dunno:


Farm raised grain fed beef (Open field) from a beef growing district called Harvey, 100 miles south of here. I source my premium meat from a local butcher whom has never let us down and buys exclusively from that region.

Next....... Ummmm...... Got a whole week to think on it. Cant rush these things. LOL.

EDIT: The horde are calling for a Standing Rib Roast so thats on the menu for next saturday.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

I've heard of David's exploits as a master chef... I'm going to have to try this recipe!! Thanks for taking this conversation public!


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

Sounds like u live in food heaven Warren!!! So a standing rib roast...Ill have to think more on that...you could go old school and just roast it and serve with Yorkshire pudding(my fave!!), or maybe Ill have to come up with somethin a little more special!!! We will see!!

welcome Chris, we gotta catch up dude!!!


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Warren this is the recipe I used last x-mas, might give you some ideas.

Apron's Recipe - Herb-Crusted Rib Roast, Scalloped Potatoes, and Herbed Peas

David, I'm looking forward to more of your professional insights, thanks for sharing, maybe recipe of the week or month would go over has a good thread ? :dunno:


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

cigar loco said:


> Warren this is the recipe I used last x-mas, might give you some ideas.
> 
> Apron's Recipe - Herb-Crusted Rib Roast, Scalloped Potatoes, and Herbed Peas
> 
> David, I'm looking forward to more of your professional insights, thanks for sharing, maybe recipe of the week or month would go over has a good thread ? :dunno:


Thanx Kym...hmmm, recipe of the week sounds like an interestin idea...gonna have to think about that...


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

As the Horde asked for a Standing Rib Roast (Led By Loco), Here it is.
4.5Lbs on 3 Ribs? This cut is superb & very generous by my butcher. Prepped & ready for roasting.


Second Bake ready with the mustard, spices & breadcrumbs applied.


As it presented, with Buttered Snow Peas, Caramelized Carrots, Scalloped Potatoes & a Whole Black Pepper Sauce.


I really have to thank everyone for their input into my cooking as it's making me get excited in the kitchen and apply myself. I enjoy that more than most things. Kudos to Kym for the majority of the recipes used in this one. Tash is eating and just looking at me every now and then, thinking "How the F*ck did he make this so good?" LMAO.:smoke2:


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Damn, what a great looking meal, and a fine cut of meat , unfortunately here you would have to look far and wide to find such a cut with the groceries stores only offering there generic cuts and whatever happens to be circulating at the time your shopping !!

Great job Chef Warren !!!.......well prepared and displayed, you could proudly serve it on any table and know whoever partook of it would be in total bliss !!! :hungry:

Thank you for inviting us to virtually share this fantastic dinner with you and the family !


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

> Chef Warren


 Blow that out your ass Kym. I in no way qualify to put myself in the league of Dave (Punchman6) and the other great chefs in the world. I am a COOK! No more.


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

Give it up Warren...you are def a chef in my book!!! Great work with the rib roast...looks like ur family eats very well, lucky them!!! Whats on for next Sat??? And why only Saturdays??? Do u work during the wek??? I thought u had a full time job on PUFF!!! LOL


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Anybody that put a meal like that in front of me would defiantly deserve a Chef's hat IMO !!!

So roast this Chef Wanker !!!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

PunchMan6 said:


> Give it up Warren...you are def a chef in my book!!! Great work with the rib roast...looks like ur family eats very well, lucky them!!! Whats on for next Sat??? And why only Saturdays??? Do u work during the wek??? I thought u had a full time job on PUFF!!! LOL


ROTFLMAO. I run my own business on this property hence get to annoy the crap out of you all most the time. I can have two machines running & still annoy you all.

Next saturday? Geezuz! I just got this one sorted! Will think on it but going to have to go a little cheaper next week as I cant keep doing top end steak cuts. Gotta be a little different.


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

how bout some fish next week!! Im sure you have a wealth of great seafood over by you!!! Barramundi, Dublin Bay prawns, Langoustines, etc...no!!! Im thinkin a whole roasted fish for the family!!! Sorry Im at work and when Im here my mind does crazy things when it somes to food!!!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

PunchMan6 said:


> how bout some fish next week!! Im sure you have a wealth of great seafood over by you!!! Barramundi, Dublin Bay prawns, Langoustines, etc...no!!! Im thinkin a whole roasted fish for the family!!! Sorry Im at work and when Im here my mind does crazy things when it somes to food!!!


Fish it shall be! Give me a fish recipe possibly incorporating scallops(Bigtotoro's fault!) or prawns & maybe a pasta side dish, Linguini? Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm???? Fish could be Snapper, Dhufish, Groper, Shark or Coral Trout.


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

OMG!!! So sorry Warren and the fam, I got crazy at work and totally forgot to give you guys a recipe...please forgive my idiocy!!!
Scallops are always good in my book...I ate a bunch today actually...raw with some soy sauce, lime jce, sambal and sesame oil...great appetizer or snack with some chips or tortillas...basically an asian ceviche...as far as cookin scallops, I would sear them in a hot pan till nice and golden, then put them on top of some arugula, roasted corn, roasted peppers and mushrooms dresssed with some lemon and extra virgin olive oil...light and very satsifying!!! Peace mates, till later...


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

PunchMan6 said:


> OMG!!! So sorry Warren and the fam, I got crazy at work and totally forgot to give you guys a recipe...please forgive my idiocy!!!
> Scallops are always good in my book...I ate a bunch today actually...raw with some soy sauce, lime jce, sambal and sesame oil...great appetizer or snack with some chips or tortillas...basically an asian ceviche...as far as cookin scallops, I would sear them in a hot pan till nice and golden, then put them on top of some arugula, roasted corn, roasted peppers and mushrooms dresssed with some lemon and extra virgin olive oil...light and very satsifying!!! Peace mates, till later...


That sounds good. I'll keep that recipe for a later date when it's just Tash & I. We have a few people coming for dinner so I've got planned : Whole Baked Snapper stuffed with chargrilled red peppers, garlic & chives. Served with a mild casabi & olive fettucine with a tomato herbed sauce. Cheers mate and never apologize for work commitments as I feel lucky to be working when so many cant. :lever::smoke:


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> That sounds good. I'll keep that recipe for a later date when it's just Tash & I. We have a few people coming for dinner so I've got planned : Whole Baked Snapper stuffed with chargrilled red peppers, garlic & chives. Served with a mild casabi & olive fettucine with a tomato herbed sauce. Cheers mate and never apologize for work commitments as I feel lucky to be working when so many cant. :lever::smoke:


No worries dude...Snapper sounds delish, but what is Casabi!!! Im always lookin to find out about something Ive never heard of before


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

PunchMan6 said:


> No worries dude...Snapper sounds delish, but what is Casabi!!! Im always lookin to find out about something Ive never heard of before


Meal came out great & everyone loved it. Fish looks like it got attacked by piranhas! LOL. Casabi is a type of mild Italian sausage.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

I had some pink snapper last night !! :bolt:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

cigar loco said:


> I had some pink snapper last night !! :bolt:


LMAO.... So did I. We ate Red Snapper for dinner though. :spank:


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> LMAO.... So did I. We ate Red Snapper for dinner though. :spank:


You guys are gross!!!!:fish:lets try to keep this civil pleez guys!! LMAO!!!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Local Scallops are the Iron Chef ingredient for tomorrow night. If I dont get another recipe by then I'm quite happy to go with Davids earlier recipe, with a few mods. LOL.opcorn:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Here is David's recipe with my own twist. Western Australian Scallops seared with corn & sweet green peppers, served on a bed of Rocket, fresh tomato & baby lebanese cucumber with a side of beetroot relish & drizzled with a lemon & herb sauce. Fresh baked bread buttered & toasted in a toasting press as an accompaniment. 

The tastes and compliments in your suggested dish are astounding even though subtle. This is why I am not a chef and you are my friend.:bowdown::bowdown::bowdown:


----------



## bhxhhcz (May 30, 2010)

Hey-

Thanks for bringing this thread out of hiding. I also am the Chef at my house! You guys have inspired me this morning... I'm grinding some coffee bean right now to season my steaks for this evening. 

Awesome! Who would have ever thought.... 

Thanks again, lol... I'll be sure to make my fair contribution to this fine thread later.


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Here is David's recipe with my own twist. Western Australian Scallops seared with corn & sweet green peppers, served on a bed of Rocket, fresh tomato & baby lebanese cucumber with a side of beetroot relish & drizzled with a lemon & herb sauce. Fresh baked bread buttered & toasted in a toasting press as an accompaniment.
> 
> The tastes and compliments in your suggested dish are astounding even though subtle. This is why I am not a chef and you are my friend.:bowdown::bowdown::bowdown:


Warren you never cease to amaze me brother!!! That looks awesome, you can cook for me anytime!!! Someday, Im just gonna show up in Aussieland and pop in on you...Ill bring my knives, food etc and we will have a HUGE feast!!!! How is Tash doin!!!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

PunchMan6 said:


> Warren you never cease to amaze me brother!!! That looks awesome, you can cook for me anytime!!! Someday, Im just gonna show up in Aussieland and pop in on you...Ill bring my knives, food etc and we will have a HUGE feast!!!! How is Tash doin!!!


LOL. Thankyou David and your welcome here anytime. Hows Tash? Hungry Again! LMAO!!!!!:clap2::mrgreen:


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

whats for dinner Warren and Tash??? Saturday is right around the corner.....


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

PunchMan6 said:


> whats for dinner Warren and Tash??? Saturday is right around the corner.....


Rethought this. Thai Garlic Local Prawns with a creamy white wine sauce, jasmine rice & Broccolini :hungry::rockon:


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

looks delish guys!!! You really go all out for family meals, I love to see that kind of stuff...kids gotta eat well too!!! Whats next, Im bookin a flight right now!!!!


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

Great job.. those look amazing


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

PunchMan6 said:


> looks delish guys!!! You really go all out for family meals, I love to see that kind of stuff...kids gotta eat well too!!! Whats next, Im bookin a flight right now!!!!


Give me something worthy of a plane ticket David, your the Master, I'm just the dish hand. LOL


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Give me something worthy of a plane ticket David, your the Master, I'm just the dish hand. LOL


Hmmmm...let me think about this for a bit!!! Maybe some Barramundi, skin on, seared in a hot pan, finished with butter and shallots over some Jasmine rice with cilantro, butter and ginger...a nice wasabi foam and maybe some sauteed swiss chard or baby bok choi??? Or maybe some of those prawns you get sauteed with chiles, garlic, ginger and shallot, finished with cilantro over some charred Okra, fingerling potatoes roasted and a red wine - ginger sauce???
Ohhh the possibilities!!!! Lemme think on it for a bit....You guys ROCK!!! What kinds of game meats do u have available to you???


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

PunchMan6 said:


> Hmmmm...let me think about this for a bit!!! Maybe some Barramundi, skin on, seared in a hot pan, finished with butter and shallots over some Jasmine rice with cilantro, butter and ginger...a nice wasabi foam and maybe some sauteed swiss chard or baby bok choi??? Or maybe some of those prawns you get sauteed with chiles, garlic, ginger and shallot, finished with cilantro over some charred Okra, fingerling potatoes roasted and a red wine - ginger sauce???
> Ohhh the possibilities!!!! Lemme think on it for a bit....You guys ROCK!!! What kinds of game meats do u have available to you???


We get Roo, Emu & Venison easily but Tash is not fond of gamey meats. Cheers mate.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Give a recipe for horse Dave, seems the Aussies are fond of it !! :deadhorse:


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

cigar loco said:


> Give a recipe for horse Dave, seems the Aussies are fond of it !! :deadhorse:


haha..HOrse, thats funny!!! I hear it is very nutritious and tasty but have not had it yet!!! I have a problem eating such a beautiful animal but I understand why others do it and need it!!!

Maybe some grilled Horse tenderloin with some cheesy polenta, baby beets and a nice demi-glace???


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I ended up making a Lamb Tikka Curry. Very slow cooked (4 hours) and served with Lebanese Cucumber in Greek Yogurt and fresh crusty bread. Yummm!

The horse may be worth a shot one day but I'll need to make a trip to get it. Only one butcher here sells it.


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> I ended up making a Lamb Tikka Curry. Very slow cooked (4 hours) and served with Lebanese Cucumber in Greek Yogurt and fresh crusty bread. Yummm!
> 
> The horse may be worth a shot one day but I'll need to make a trip to get it. Only one butcher here sells it.


Oh man...dude that is one of my fave indian dishes of all time...mmmmmm, Im comin over for dinner!!!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

PunchMan6 said:


> Oh man...dude that is one of my fave indian dishes of all time...mmmmmm, Im comin over for dinner!!!


Tash here,

Stop threatening and just do it....


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Tash here,
> 
> Stop threatening and just do it....


Ok sweetheart, Ill be there soon...LOL:yield:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

PunchMan6 said:


> Ok sweetheart, Ill be there soon...LOL:yield:


Time and date please, so I can pick you up !:biglaugh:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Reef & Beef tonight. Fillet steak & bloody big prawns with roast vegetables.:woohoo:


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

:horn: 5000 post !!!!!!!........congrats Warren !! :dance::juggle::drinking::banana::BS:BS ainkiller: :bl


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Why thankya, I'll be here all week, or year, or decade. Oh stuff it! You cant get rid of the Roo Packer. LMAO. :loco:

My Sig on UKCF : What would I know? I'm just a backwoods roo packin crim from NewFoundland! LOL.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Since no edit I'll post this. I had bacon & eggs for breakfast but Tash had the rest of the steak & roast vegies this morning, grinning like a cheshire cat the whole time. LOL. :clap2::hungry:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> Why thankya, I'll be here all week, or year, or decade. Oh stuff it! You cant get rid of the Roo Packer. LMAO. :loco:
> 
> *My Sig on UKCF : What would I know? I'm just a backwoods roo packin crim from NewFoundland! LOL.*


 Edited to "New Holland" just for you Kym. LMAO. :doh:


----------

